# Yet another s14 Buy question



## nsomnia_redline (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys im new to the forum. I am not a Noob I come from other forums like this and have owned many sporty cars. 

My question to this forum is how well do you like this car. Obviously your here so you must like the s14 but I want to get to know this car. My next car purchase is either a 3000GT vr4 or an s14. I would love to know peoples thoughts on these two cars. 

Im kinda looking to go back to a Vr4. I drove one briefly in the past when I was younger. But then decided to go with Honda two months later. Those cars tho are so expensive to maintain. Im just so frustrated and cant make up my mind. I love the rear wheel drive. Like my RX-7s but I know nothing about Nissan so it would be a treat to drive one. I haven't really even found much good relevant opinion data on this car lol.

So what are your thoughts? Yes and if you are wondering I am asking you all to help me make this decision. But you have to understand that three friends of mine own 3000GTs so I need some kind of information coming from 240sx owners as well to help make this a fair decisions.

Thank you guys.


----------



## nsomnia_redline (Jul 24, 2009)

So im gathering that there is no compelling reason for me to buy a 240sx. Or maybe the few people that travel this sight are fan boiz and don't really own one so cant speak from the heart.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, so the reason you want a Nissan 240sx is because;
-Its the last of the rear wheel drive imports(before going up in price to $20,000+)
-3000gt is front wheel drive and the Eclipse gsx kicks its a$$
-they are easy to modify if thats your thing
-the Ka motor is very strong and if rebuilt with forged internals could easily hang with and out perform many sports cars.
-without rebuild it easily out performs many sports cars
-From the s14 came the great Skyline GT-R
-Nobody cares about mitsibishi, nobody ever did
-if 3 of ur friends have 3000gt's then you have a better car than at least three of your friends.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Owned an s14 since i was seventeen, 4-banger that hangs with lexus is300(2jz) on the freeway, kills it off the line.


----------



## nsomnia_redline (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW that took forever but thank you for replying. apparently i ask dumb questions because i asked for a compelling reason to buy a 3000gt and no one commented on that forum.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

you will automatically fail if you buy a 3000gt they are the bottom feeders of import sports cars:wtf:


----------



## clutchs14 (Sep 2, 2009)

s14's are very versatile, there is dozens of engine swaps that are proven and seasoned to bolt in and make very competetive power.. it can be right hand drive or left hand drive, for a price.. many different front clips almost directly bolt on this chasis for different appearences. they hold value, and its still rare enough that you and 3 of your buddys dont have one cause thats never any fun.

3000gt's are slow, unreliabe, junk cars at the bottom of the "sports car food chain.":lame:


----------

